# New Cellar



## tfries (Aug 30, 2012)

Two years ago, my wife and I were looking at options to replace our deck that was falling apart as well as being a hazard to guests in that it was multi level and there was no clear visual queues to warn people of that. We had people fall on the deck, not good. There was also a section where the previous owners had decked over a hole left over from an inground Doughboy pool that they had removed.

Contemplating what to do about the hole, we saw two options, fill it in, or dig it out more and put in an ingound wine cellar with a new deck built on top. We chose option two. After several months of drawing up plans and obtaining building permits from the county, we began work on our cellar project April of 2011.

Being Oregon where it rains 75% of the year, progress was slow. However, after almost 2 years of planning and construction, we are now complete. The cellar itself is 10x13.

I have a slide show of the build process. Hopefully this works for you all. If not, I'll post some pictures of it here.

Here is the link to the slide show.

New Cellar 

Thanks for looking,
Tom


----------



## Julie (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow Tom, very nice


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 30, 2012)

Tom that is beautiful. You did an awesome job.


----------



## rodo (Aug 30, 2012)

Great job Tom.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 30, 2012)

That is sweet.


----------



## robie (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, first class all the way!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## Scott (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice work indeed. What did you use under the decking to waterproof the celler ceiling?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2012)

Tom, that is outstanding. You built what most of us dream of having.


----------



## tfries (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone 



Scott said:


> Very nice work indeed. What did you use under the decking to waterproof the celler ceiling?



The roof of the cellar is covered with a waterproof membrane. I am not sure of the exact brand or if it was self adhesive or if an adhesive was applied. It is light blue, fairly thick. The roof is angled such that the water drains to the back end of the cellar. From there we installed a rain gutter which empties into a pipe that drains out down the hill.

Next spring after the ground has had a chance to compact, we are going to pour a cement pad in front of the cellar to use as a crush pad.

Tom


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is very impressive!!!


----------



## tonyt (Sep 9, 2012)

Crazy nice. If I dug that deep in my yard I'd hit water . . . or oil.


----------

